# The New TigerLight Super-Premium Battery Pack



## js (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm very excited to announce that TigerLight is now offering, on a trial basis, a super-premium battery pack for the TigerLight Gold System rechargeable flashlight!

"Super-premium" may sound like a marketing hyperbole, but if it's use is justified anywhere, it is justified here. The premium pack uses the very highest quality cells available. This alone is a rarity in the flashlight world. Few companies see the point of using high quality cells because they believe that there is too small a market, and that consumers will not understand or appreciate the difference enough to pay the extra money. And make no mistake, premium cells are quite a bit more expensive than average or economy cells--more than double the price, in fact. In addition, premium cells which hold better voltage under load can actually have a _*shorter*_ runtime. More on that later. To start, here is a graph comparing the standard TigerLight pack and the premium pack at 1.7 amps, which is just a bit less than what the TL LA draws at 7.2 volts:







The first thing you will notice is that the premium pack has more capacity: 2.0 AH vs. about 1.4AH. The second thing you will notice is that the premium pack holds better voltage under load: 7.25 mid-point volts vs. 7.00 volts. Add these two together and you get quite a difference in watt-hours: 14.3 WH vs. 9.5 WH. The difference is even greater at a current draw of 3.6 amps: 1.97 AH, 7.0 MPV, 13.36 WH vs. 1.35 AH, 6.4 MPV. 8.57 WH.

Now, this graph was done at a constant current draw, whereas a filament will draw more current at higher voltages, and less current at lower voltages. Thus, in actual use, believe it or not, the runtimes of the stock pack and the premium pack are almost identical. But, a TigerLight running the premium pack will be quite a bit brighter over those 66 minutes than one running the stock pack. If the premium pack had the same capacity as the stock pack, but only held higher voltage under load, then its runtime would be shorter. Fortunately, these cells are not only higher-rate cells which hold better voltage under load, but they are also higher capacity.

What isn't shown on the graph is the quality and consistency of these cells! I am here to tell you that they will last longer, hold their performance better, and take more abuse, than any other cell in their size-class. These are, no joke, *super* premium cells.

Of course, a battery pack is more than the cells. There are joints and connectors and sometimes other components, and shrink wrap and end caps and over-all build quality. I have tested the resistance of the welded joints used in the premium pack, and I could not see any difference in preformance between a pack made with the welded joints and a pack made with end-to-end solder joints. At current draws in the range of 0 to 5 amps, there simply is no noticeable difference. Add to that the extraordinary toughness of welded joints using wide nickel ribbon, and you will understand the reason why I say that there is no better way for the joints to be made for the TigerLight battery pack.

This pack also has the highest quality polyfuse short-circuit protection device available to prevent damage to the pack, light, or user, should the pack outputs be short-circuited. No other short-circuit protection device suitable for a battery pack has a lower on-resistance, or will pass more current, than the one used in the premium pack. We had to special order these polyfuses, and they were also significantly more expensive than the industry standard polyfuse, but the result is a pack which is protected against short-circuits but which can deliver high currents and still drop almost no voltage across the short-circuit protection device.

Finally, the build quality of the premium packs is exceptional. The pack is made straight and true, with high quality adhesive used to join stacks together, as opposed to the usual hot-glue, and the shrink wrapping job is flawless (cosmetic, I know, but still . . .).

So, for the sake of all of us who appreciate high quality illumination tools, I am hoping that there will be enough interest in these packs to convince TigerLight to make them a permanent offering.

At the moment, TigerLight is taking pre-orders for the trial run of 50 packs. For all of you who have contacted me about getting one of my custom TL packs, now is your chance to get an even better pack, with a warrantee, direct from TigerLight. We expect the packs to be ready to ship out to those who pre-order them in 4 weeks or so. Pre-order at the TigerLight web-store.

Feel free to ask questions, make comments, or raise topics for discussion. SilverFox will be posting his thoughts on the premium pack shortly. Feel free to ask him questions as well.

Also, as a post-script and for the record, as a consultant for TigerLight Inc., I do get paid for my services. I always try to be fair and balanced and unbiased, and I believe that I am so in this case. However, just to be safe, I have had SilverFox do the analysis and field testing of this pack along with myself. If you don't trust my raving review, trust his.

Thanks everyone, and also check out my report on the Gen4 TL LA


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Jim,

What can I say... It's about time... 

I have been enjoying a prototype of this battery pack for some time now. The high voltage retention of this pack is almost like having built in regulation.

Remember folks, your rechargeable light is only as good as the battery pack, and this one is very good.

Now, about the Gen 4 lamps...

Tom


----------



## JasonC8301 (Nov 1, 2005)

I am about to order a new lamp assembly for my Tigerlight (showed some people the light, got the usual ohhs and ahhs, then proceeded to chuck the light up and onto the curb and smashing the shock isolated UCL lens in the process.) The lamp stayed on and after shaking out the glass, the filament still burned. So I will need to order and new UCL for my TL and will order a new lamp assembly anyway (some damage was done to the lamp, still turns on though.)

My question is, will this new pack work with and be safe with the 10 hour charger? I don't need a fast/smart charger (but I do want one), but I have one anyway that came with my Tigerlight, will there be any bad consequences with using the $69.95 premium pack on the old style 10 hour dumb charger?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Jason,

It is my understanding that the premium battery pack will charge exactly like the stock pack.

By the way, if you are going to bash curbs with your light, stick with the plastic lens. It works better under those conditions. Save the UCL for showing it off when you don't plan on bashing it.

Also, you might wait a moment or two for Jim to post information about the Gen 4 lamps...

Tom


----------



## JasonC8301 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello SilverFox. 

The UCL has survived many bashings with the UCL lens (had it in there for about ~2 1/2 years and hasn't broken until this point.)

I will wait for the Gen 4 lamps. Christmas is going to come early (new TL pack, new lamp, new SI UCL, and the back-up plastic lens that comes with the lamp.) For some reason I can't find the lenses that came with my previous TL lamp.

Thanks Tom!

Jason


----------



## js (Nov 1, 2005)

Jason,

The premium pack charges in exactly the same way as the stock pack, on either the slow or fast chargers. The only difference is that the premium pack will take slightly longer to charge on the slow charger: 12-13 hours versus 10-11 hours. It should take almost exactly the same time on the fast charger . . . maybe ten or fifteen minutes longer. So about 2 hours, 45 minutes versus 2 hours 30 minutes.

The Gen4 lamp assemblies will be available shortly. The Gen4 lamp assembly doesn't put out more lumens than the Gen1, 2, or 3, but the beam is tighter and longer throwing. I'll be posting all about it tomorrow. SilverFox, bwaites, and Phaserburn all have sample Gen4 LA and they will report on them in the Gen4 thread (when I post it).


----------



## jeffb (Nov 1, 2005)

js,

Many thanks for posting this offer..............I plan on ordering one for my FBOP.

jeffb


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Jim! Thanks for the info. How does this battery pack compare to your pack created for the Tiger11? Can it be swapped? I'm interested in longer runtime with the same or better lumens. It's still my favorite incan by far! :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 2, 2005)

Kudos to Tigerlight for doing this, I guess this is just the first step off the plan, next I assume we will see higer power lamp assemblies.

What cells are they using in the pack, GP2000?

Will the pack instantflash a WA1111 hot of the charger?



js said:


> So, for the sake of all of us who appreciate high quality illumination tools, I am hoping that there will be enough interest in these packs to convince TigerLight to make them a permanent offering.



The standard pack costs $52 and the premium costs $70, not a huge difference. Paying $18 more is totally acceptable, and IMO they could discontinue the standard pack and only offer the premium.
However, I don't think offering these as only separate packs will be a good enough measure of interest (btw, I think most of the packs will be picked up by CPF members). I just ordered 5 Tigerlights (with smart charger) for my SAR team, and would have ordered them with premium packs if that was an option, but ordering additional battery packs to replace the existing ones is not an option (it is not the flashaholic in me speaking now  but when you are on a limited budget and it is not your own money, then you will have to show some responsibility), I would instead have ordered more lights (5 was all we could afford for now). They should sell them as part of lights as well, but I guess that will be something they will do later on if this test run is successful?

Sigbjoern


----------



## js (Nov 2, 2005)

CromagNet,

This pack is higher capacity than the KAN 1800 pack you have, with only a slight reduction in voltage under load (meaning a very slight reduction in lumens--you wouldn't notice the difference). You'd get about 35 minutes of runtime vs. 27 to 29 minutes with the KAN pack. It is perfect for driving the Welch Allyn 1111.

Lurveleven,

The premium pack does have a slight chance of flashing the 1111 hot off the charger. Say about a 1 in 10 chance. Add a 5 minute wait and this goes down to near zero.

As for the cells, I can't divulge the exact make and model, but I can tell you that a GP 2000 would only deliver about 1800 mAh at 1.7 amps, and would be much more likely to blow an 1111 hot off the charger, being a very high rate very low internal resistance battery. What I CAN tell you is that this pack is plenty capable of delivering 4 or 5 amps, and yes, there WILL BE higher powered TigerLight lamp assemblies in the future, and the premium pack is the foundation stone of the project.

As for the manner of offering, yes, the premium pack will be available installed in an OC TL or TL FBOP package. So you won't have to pay for two packs, a standard and a premium. But first TigerLight wants to see that there is enough interest to warrant such a change. Given the amount of interest I have seen in my custom built TL packs, I am sanguine about the future of the premium pack. And it's like a dream come true, really. A pack made with NO COMPROMISES! How amazing is that?


----------



## Makarov (Nov 2, 2005)

looks like a great deal, now when are you going to make a regulated or near regulated batterypack for the MC?


----------



## js (Nov 2, 2005)

OK. I just posted the thread on the Gen4 LA and added the link to the first thread in this post.

Thanks!


----------



## aedavis (Nov 2, 2005)

I have had an FBOP Tigerlight for 18 months now and I'm pretty disappointed with it. The build quality is excellent but the light output is pretty poor. My Pelican M6 Xenon matches it and my newly aquired Streamlight TL-3 blows it away. This is not acceptable to me in a light that costs this much. I know it is rechargeable and the others are not, but come on!

I suspect I have a defective battery pack, but before I sink any more money into this light I'd like know for sure the pack is defective. When I measure it across the charging terminals right off the charger, I get about 8 volts. After 1 hour of running, I get around 7 volts. This sounds pretty good, but the light is DIM throughout. I have used both the original batwing LA and a SL-20X LA and neither are very bright. I have contacted Tigerlight about a test procedure but they would not provide one - they only said I should replace the pack if the light dims noticeably. That's not very helpful when battery packs are $50 (now $70 for the 'premium' version).

Is my test procedure for the battery pack flawed? At this point I am not willing to spend another $80 until I am convinced that I'll get something worthwhile. I'd appreciate any help.

I'm also looking forward to some beamshots of the Generation 4 LA - I hate the batwing one I have and shouldn't have to put up with this in a light that costs this much.

Thanks,

Allan


----------



## js (Nov 2, 2005)

Allan,

Yes, something is wrong with your TL, and I'm pretty sure that it is the battery pack. Here is a quick test:

You need to measure *voltage under load* with the stock LA installed. Open circuit voltage is not sufficient. Charge the light. Turn it on. Keep it on for 5 minutes or so. Measure the voltage of the pack while the light is on by putting the DMM leads on the charging contacts at the rear of the light, opposite the switch. If it is significantly below 7 volts, like 6 volts, say, then the pack has a bad cell. If it is 6.6 it is sick and in need of replacement. If it is 6.8 or higher it is within spec.

In any case, the TL should blow away a PM6 in all categories, so something is wrong. You can always send the light to me and I can diagnose it if need be. But I think we'll find you have a bad battery pack if you just do the test above.


----------



## aedavis (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you Jim.

I'll test this tonight and post the results.

Allan


----------



## aedavis (Nov 5, 2005)

I checked my pack per Jim's instructions - I'm getting 4.25 Volts under load.

Time for a new battery pack. 

Thanks Jim,

Allan


----------



## js (Nov 7, 2005)

Allan,

Wow. That means not just one bad cell but at least two bad cells. Not good. Time for a new pack indeed. No wonder you were unhappy with your TL!


----------



## js (Dec 11, 2005)

BTT,

The premium packs will be shipping soon, and I just wanted to bump the thread because there are still some unspoken for packs--on the order of a dozen, last I checked, although that could have changed since then. If you want one, I would suggest signing up soon.

You can purchase complete TigerLights with the premium pack replacing the regular pack, or purchase the premium pack separately. Whatever suits you.

OK. Thanks everyone!


----------



## vontech (Dec 12, 2005)

Jim, pm sent


----------



## js (Jan 16, 2006)

TigerLight will have more premium packs available relatively soon. In case anyone missed out on the first run, just thought I'd mention it and bump this thread BTTT.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 25, 2006)

I've had some bad luck with my new fast charger that I received a couple of days ago. I installed the Gen 4 lamp and super premium battery in one of my Tigerlights and the battery was clearly near depletion so I put the light on the fast charger. The red light on the charger cradle flicked on then stayed off and this happened every time I tried remounting the light even though it looked and felt as securely mounted as in the standard cradle.

There were no instructions or information of any kind in the package but I eventually assumed that this was normal and that the LED on the charger/power supply was the only indicator of status. The LED was amber (or orange-ish) and remained so during the charge. After about 2 hours I felt the light and was surprised that it was stone-cold. That caused some doubt but I attributed it to new super-efficient circuitry that permitted a quick charge without noticeable heat. I waited 5 hrs but the LED still hadn't turned green, and when I finally removed the (still cold) Tigerlight and tried it the beam was faint and fading so I quickly turned it off. 

I didn't know if the problem was the charger or the battery so I put another Tigerlight on the charger cradle with the same results as before: one red light flicker on the cradle, then nothing while the amber charger/power supply LED was amber-ish.

I disconnected the fast charger and put the G4/Sup. prem Tigerlight on a regular charger this morning at around 5am to charge for 13-14 hours. About 3 hours ago I gave the light's switch a quick flick and the light was bright, so presumably the battery isn't the problem.

Jim. if you're reading this - do you have any ideas about the problem before I send the charger back to tigerlight?

Brightnorm


----------



## Moorcroft (Feb 25, 2006)

Is the service from Tigerlight generally good? My experience which admittedly is limited has been frustrating. 

I've sent four e-mails to them expressing an interest in buying the new kit, that is the flashlight new Gen 4 lamp and premium charger without any response. I even tried phoning and an assistant promised to get someone else to call me back. Result - no responses at all. Now I know e-mails can be lost but not four over separate days.  

I don't live in USA and so it is difficult to know what to do next. Does anyone have any contact info apart from that quoted on the website?


----------



## js (Feb 27, 2006)

brightnorm,

It's been a while since I tested & played with the international fast charger, but it sounds as if something is wrong.

First off, though, the red LED on the charge cradle should NOT light up--so that part is normal. The only indications come from the fast charger box itself. This is because the electronics in the cradle are totally by-passed with the international fast charger, but are still used when charging from the car cigarette lighter socket, as the IFC can't charge from the car. Unless you get one of those nifty adaptors that plugs into the socket and puts out 110 VAC.

Anyway, I would call TL CS at (435)657-9529 and describe the problem and ask what they want you to do. I suspect that the problem is with the cradle that came with the IFC. It may not be making contact with your lights. But I can't remember what the orange indication means on the IFC. What color is there when there is no light on the cradle?


----------



## js (Feb 27, 2006)

Moorcroft,

Let me see what I can do. Please send me a detailed PM describing the situation and all the action you have taken, etc.

I'm guessing that you can't just order from their website, right? Or can you? Anyway, send me a PM.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 27, 2006)

Jim,


I spoke with Michael and Eric and they helped me solve the problem.

Thanks,
Brightnorm


----------



## js (Mar 27, 2006)

Alright,

It is just about time for the TL FBOP w/ PP & Gen4 LA passaround! I bought an extra TL expressly for this purpose because I think this is one of the best, if not THE best big-gun hotwire values going, and I want people to have a chance to check it out first hand, or at least second-hand. Meaning if someone you know and trust is on the passaround and gives the TL a thumbs-up, that may be little closer to home than me or bwaites or SilverFox giving it a thumbs-up.

Here is the link to the passaround thread. Check it out, and sign up if you are interested and think you meet the qualifications.


----------



## Moorcroft (Mar 29, 2006)

Out of the box and rarin to go! It's a great package :thumbsup:


----------



## wquiles (Mar 29, 2006)

js said:


> Alright,
> 
> It is just about time for the TL FBOP w/ PP & Gen4 LA passaround! I bought an extra TL expressly for this purpose because I think this is one of the best, if not THE best big-gun hotwire values going, and I want people to have a chance to check it out first hand, or at least second-hand.


That is exactly the reason I stated my interest in the passaround thread. I have played with M*g 85's, MC60's, and now (my favorite) the M6, but so far I have not seen/played with the TL. I have read enough about them, specially now with the new bulbs/batteries, that it would be cool to see them in action in person 

Will


----------



## bagman (Mar 30, 2006)

Moorcroft said:


> Is the service from Tigerlight generally good? My experience which admittedly is limited has been frustrating.
> 
> I've sent four e-mails to them expressing an interest in buying the new kit, that is the flashlight new Gen 4 lamp and premium charger without any response. I even tried phoning and an assistant promised to get someone else to call me back. Result - no responses at all. Now I know e-mails can be lost but not four over separate days.
> 
> I don't live in USA and so it is difficult to know what to do next. Does anyone have any contact info apart from that quoted on the website?



I've emailed them several times about the special offers they were running beofre Christmas on the new premium kits but also with no reply


----------



## cernobila (Mar 30, 2006)

Try and email; Eric Straddeck [email protected] or better still, give him a call. He gave me very good customer service and I have enjoyed the use of the 8" model with all the new bits since January. Only been on the charger twice so far, its very compact for what it does......Cant wait to use it on our next camping trip into NSW outback this Easter long weekend.


----------



## Moorcroft (Mar 31, 2006)

Try and email; Eric Straddeck [email protected] or better still, give him a call. He gave me very good customer service and I have enjoyed the use of the 8" model with all the new bits since January. Only been on the charger twice so far, its very compact for what it does......Cant wait to use it on our next camping trip into NSW outback this Easter long weekend.


Bagman

After problems with emails I was given Eric Straddeck's name and I phoned him.He was excellent. The kit was despatched the same day. Call 1-435-657-9529

I am very pleased with it. It has excellent throw and a good spill. The charger system is very convenient. It is my favourite incandescent and certainly the brightest one I own.


----------



## js (Apr 22, 2006)

Everyone,

You have until Midnight tonight to take advantage of a CPF special on 375 lumen LA's and premium packs. Details here


----------



## js (Apr 26, 2006)

Everyone,

The special offer has been extended/restarted for at least the next couple days. Take advantage of it if you want a premium pack!


----------

